# The sad saga of a very Special Elgin



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sure most of you saw the lovely cream and brown girls Elgin on ebay with the Robin style rear rack and the Floating Hub. I was delighted to have won her and was VERY specific with the seller that he was to package her VERY carefully. I stressed this multiple times and he assured me he would use lots of packing material. Well his idea of careful packaging and mine are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum and needless to say she arrived damaged.
The bicycle was simply thrown in the box and bubble wrap was throw on top of it and tucked into the sides. Nothing was taped nor secured and even the pedals were thrown in the bottom of the box with loose nuts and bolts.
I was charged $109.00 for shipping which was outrageous enough to begin with and I WILL be filing a claim but the sad truth is that the bicycle was damaged and it never should have happened.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

More pictures:


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2013)

This is not good at all! I'm very sorry for you!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Just awful 

Looks like the fender can be fixed though.


----------



## bike (Sep 12, 2013)

*Some sellers get insulted*

but I make very plain what I expect in shipping and get an ok long before I bid- maybe linking them to how to pack a bike here would be good.
I really hate buying bikes that are shipped unless I already know the shipper.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2013)

Belle can you post the Ebay listing so I can verbally abuse this dip poop?!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

bike said:


> but I make very plain what I expect in shipping and get an ok long before I bid- maybe linking them to how to pack a bike here would be good.
> I really hate buying bikes that are shipped unless I already know the shipper.



I sent him multiple messages asking that he be very careful in packaging and shipping her. I thought I was clear but I see now that I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 12, 2013)

wow that is sad!!!!!!!   was anything missing???  that fender should bend back out no problem but what an a#$ hole.

Nick.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 12, 2013)

What happened to the use of bubble wrap, cardboard and small boxes for small parts as well as a box for the seat? 
That front fender lamp should have been taken off and packed separately also.
I've shipped quite a few bikes and that is what I do. It sometimes takes a couple of hours to do so.
Everything can still be carefully packed in the same bike box tightly and be within the oversize limit. 
For that kind of shipping $$ that's the least the seller should have done.
as a seller you have to stand behind your product and take the time to carefully pack up merchandise.
Good feedback is important!


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2013)

for future reference,who was the seller.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> for future reference,who was the seller.




bulldogsrule91165

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-LADIES-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I sent him multiple messages asking that he be very careful in packaging and shipping her. I thought I was clear but I see now that I wasn't clear enough.




He should refund for his carless pack job.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow..That was a nice original paint bike too!I was watching it too


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 12, 2013)

*Elgin*

Hope ups didn't ship it------


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I watched that auction it was a good original bike. Somebody was going to get a great bike. Sorry to hear the  seller stuck it to you on the shipping/packing. What are you going to do? Partial refund/return? Guess "bulldogs" don't rule. Good luck at least you do have some recourse.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 12, 2013)

I see he has a 100% feedback.If it happened to me i would shoot that 100% all to hell.


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 12, 2013)

That sucks,  even if the fender is an easy fix, an extra 15 min in packing properly would make a world of difference.


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2013)

Very sorry Belle. She still is a very pretty bike. Love the color.  Clean her up as needed, if needed. That front fender should be able to be taken care of. Should have never happened, I agree. Love her, use her.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 12, 2013)

That's just so wrong ....did you contact  the seller and is he going to compasate you for the damages?? Did he have  insurance on it?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2013)

Celeste, so glad you got her... best ladies bike I've ever seen! enjoy her.


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2013)

the dent in the front fender is bad enough but the loss of paint from the damage is terrible.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I sent him multiple messages asking that he be very careful in packaging and shipping her. I thought I was clear but I see now that I wasn't clear enough.




Belle, try not to beat yourself up over it because you were plenty clear enough. It's as you correctly said, "his idea of careful packaging and mine are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum." Same goes with some people's idea of "clean", "like new", "mint", "lightly used", etc. when it comes to describing the item they've listed. I just don't understand a lot of people myself when it comes to NOT being honest and trustworthy with their buyers. It's no way to do business.

Dave


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2013)

I went through almost exactly the same thing with BBC (Budget Bicycle Center)
 $150 for supposedly excelent packing by a professional bicycle shop and this is what I got. they put the front wheel axle and all next to the rear fender and it bounced off the fender all the way from Wisconsin or wherever thay are. not to mention that they didn't put anything behind it so it also bounced the rear fender of of the end of the box and smashed it flat.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 13, 2013)

Another ebayer that only gives a dam about the GREEN!

Sorry this happened to you, but I do hope you still enjoy the bike.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 13, 2013)

*Shipping*



37fleetwood said:


> I went through almost exactly the same thing with BBC (Budget Bicycle Center)
> $150 for supposedly excelent packing by a professional bicycle shop and this is what I got. they put the front wheel axle and all next to the rear fender and it bounced off the fender all the way from Wisconsin or wherever thay are. not to mention that they didn't put anything behind it so it also bounced the rear fender of of the end of the box and smashed it flat.




It's hard to see those fenders damaged-----damn


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 13, 2013)

*So Sorry*

I couldn't help myself.  I sent a message to the seller to give him my 2 cents worth.  I'll probably be banned from ebay now.
Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2013)

msreust said:


> I couldn't help myself.  I sent a message to the seller to give him my 2 cents worth.  I'll probably be banned from ebay now.
> Mike




So did i. Told him id never buy anything from him if thats how it is shipped. Also explained that loose parts in a box act liike bowling balls during transit


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 13, 2013)

*Reply from seller......*

Here is the reply I received from the seller after I sent him a message about the his lack of learning how to properly pack a bike for shipment:  


" no,i don't my father does! you all can quit ganging up on me over this ,I think I have heard enough!! this is starting to become harassment! I am trying to make this right! so if your name is not celeste then don't email me about this issue again! "

- bulldogsrule91165


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 14, 2013)

**Update**

It turns out the seller was truly very sorry and very eager to make things right which he did. We came to a mutually agreed amount of compensation and in the end I really believe he learned something and will be more careful in the future. I will not continue to hold a grudge over someone's honest mistake and my new girl is cleaning up beautifully and I'll be posting pictures soon!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 14, 2013)

That is good news! Glad he made things right with you.

Now go enjoy your new toy!


----------

